# US Citizen to Canada



## VSC (Sep 18, 2012)

I have some questions regarding expats (US to Canada) in general.

I would like to know if anyone has any insight regarding any requirements or specifications for US citizens that work in Canada.

Can anyone provide knowledge regarding the steps in which a US citizen would need to take in order to successfully relocate to Canada?

Your time and assistance is greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


VSC said:


> I have some questions regarding expats (US to Canada) in general.
> 
> I would like to know if anyone has any insight regarding any requirements or specifications for US citizens that work in Canada.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum!

US and Mexican Citizens enjoy the benefits of the North American Free Trade Agreement (NAFTA). Also citizens of Chile and Peru enjoy similar benefits with their individuals Trade Agreements with Canada.

At the beginning of the summer there was a rumor that Carpenters, Estimators, Surveyors and Property Claims Adjusters *from the US*, were going to be allowed in the Country without much red tape, as those trades are in great need here.

Provinces have their own Immigrant Nominee Program; Post Graduates can also work upon completion of their course.

You could also find an employer willing to sponsor you. If you do, they apply for a Labour Market Opinion (LMO) and once approved -if- you can travel north and apply for your work permit at the Point of Entry (POE). Depending on your profession, there are employers with open LMO's (mainly for low skill positions).

Marriage and partnerships are another legal way to move north of the border.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## VSC (Sep 18, 2012)

*POE and LMO?*



Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> ...


Hi Jrge,

Thank you for your reply. I am posting on behalf of my company, VSC.

Vendor Surveillance Corporation (VSC) provides contract work (1099 status) in support of major aerospace and defense companies worldwide. We have several office locations throughout US, Europe and Asia and have many contracts with top-tier companies across several divisions that utilize our services in a quality supplier surveillance capacity.

We often have assignments that are located in various parts of Canada, where the supplier/customer requires candidates to be US citizens. This necessary for export/import information control.

Can you tell me more about POE and LMO or if you could direct me to a website with further information would be great!

Thanks again!


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


VSC said:


> Hi Jrge,
> 
> Thank you for your reply. I am posting on behalf of my company, VSC.
> 
> ...


Citizenship and Immigration Canada clearly explains it.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------

